# This Is Us.



## Droflet (Aug 12, 2017)

Okay, it's not SFF, but it is worth a serious look. The reviews and ratings are sub orbital. It is beautifully written and superbly acted. Season one is out, and it's soooo good, it's been renewed for two more seasons. Really folks, do yourself a favor and see this terrific show. I guarantee that after the first episode, you'll be hooked. I could not recommend this show too highly.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 12, 2017)

Droflet said:


> Okay, it's not SFF, but it is worth a serious look. The reviews and ratings are sub orbital. It is beautifully written and superbly acted. Season one is out, and it's soooo good, it's been renewed for two more seasons. Really folks, do yourself a favor and see this terrific show. I guarantee that after the first episode, you'll be hooked. I could not recommend this show too highly.



Not sci-fi? That twist at the end of episode one though...

I wouldn't be surprised if we see all sorts of future 



Spoiler



time jumping experiments


----------



## Droflet (Aug 12, 2017)

Ha, okay, fair point. Great show, don't you think?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 12, 2017)

Droflet said:


> Ha, okay, fair point. Great show, don't you think?



Yup! Will win lots of Emmys for sure. Although, I kinda feel bad for all the other shows out there with such cool ideas and concepts, this one just tugged on America's heartstrings at the right time. We'll have to see what happens in season two. I hope it stays out of politics (besides for Randall's own internal struggles) like it has because that can easily destroy the core of the show.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 12, 2017)

The Emmys will air in mid September and if this fine show doesn't walk away with at least six I will be greatly disappointed. Glad you love this show as much as I do. Who knew there was another Chrononaut with my great taste?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 12, 2017)

Droflet said:


> The Emmys will air in mid September and if this fine show doesn't walk away with at least six I will be greatly disappointed. Glad you love this show as much as I do. Who knew there was another Chrononaut with my great taste?



I like to consider myself a pretty good critic when it comes to TV. I'll take it in any genre too. From the Rom Coms to the thrillers. Very few things irk me (horror being one of them) and I'm not afraid to bash something that's popular either (AKA Game of Thrones). If This is Us stays relevant but oh so subtle it'll be a great escape for American audiences in 2017 when it returns.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 24, 2017)

Droflet said:


> The Emmys will air in mid September and if this fine show doesn't walk away with at least six I will be greatly disappointed. Glad you love this show as much as I do. Who knew there was another Chrononaut with my great taste?



Did you see the season 2 promo? I don't know if my link will work for you there in AU.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 24, 2017)

Nope, and I don't want to. With a show of this quality I don't want anything to get in the way of the story.


----------

